# Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. August 2011)

*Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Hallo zusammen ! 

ich bräuchte von euch mal eine realistische und erfahrene Einschätzung des möglichen und wo ich preislich liegen würde.
System findet ihr in meiner Signatur und Gehäuse ist dieses: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN2 - pure black also nicht sonderlich viel Platz, hinzu kommt das recht große NT (BQ Dark Power Pro P9).  klick mich
Ausschlaggebend und Problemkind ist meine GTX 580, die seit ein paar  Tagen kurz vor dem Hitzetod steht und ich in BFBC2 regelmäßig nach  einiger Zeit ein schwarzes Bild und brummen bekomme.
System wurde nun aus dem Case ausgebaut und rennt wieder wie es soll mit einer GPU temp. von max. 75 °C.
Ich hatte schon über den Alpenföhn Peter nachgedacht, ehrlich gesagt würde ich aber gern auch mal etwas neues ausprobieren.
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich? Platzmangel wird das größte Problem darstellen.  
Hier mal ein paar Pics zu meinem System falls es weiterhilft: klick
Ich würde mich über eine kleine Einkaufsliste bei Caseking freuen, wenn diese preislich nicht zu sehr abheben sollte.
Nicht das billigste und bitte kein übertriebenen High End. 

Das wars ersteinmal und ich freue mich über jeden Tipp.


----------



## schachi08 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Wenn Du eine GeForce GTX 580 zusammen mit Deinem Prozessor per Wasser kühlen möchtest, wirst Du höchstwahrscheinlich nicht um eine externe Lösung herumkommen. Die GTX 580 produziert extrem viel Wärme, die nur mit ausreichend groß dimensionierter Radiatorfläche abtransportiert werden kann. Ich würde z. B. den folgenden Radiator nehmen:

Watercool Radiator MO-RA3 4x180 LT - black

Damit wird Dich die Wakü aber wenigstens 500 Euro kosten. Willst Du so viel ausgeben?


----------



## <BaSh> (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Da du leider kein Budget genannt hast habe ich dir etwas bei Aquatuning zusammengestellt. Leise sollte es damit sein. Da du eine 580 hast würde ich die externe Montage eines großen Radiators empfehlen. Der ausgewählt 560iger reicht um Graka+CPU auf angenehmer Temperatur und Lautstärke zuhalten 

>>>Link<<<


----------



## Craiph (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Stimme meinen beiden Vorrednern zu, du wirst wahrscheinlich einen externen Radi brauchen


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Könnte es auch mit zwei Dualradis und 4 stärkeren Lüftern die auf 12V laufen auch klappen?
Dann würde es ja intern auch gehen.


----------



## <BaSh> (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Sicher würde es gehen z.b mit 2x280. Aber extern ist 1. einfacher zu montieren und 2. noch etwas kühler da kalte Luft verwendet wird die nicht vorher im Case aufgewärmt wurde.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ich hab ja schon mit ihr darüber geredet und sie ist keine Freundin von extern. 
Nen externen Mora hab ich ja auch schon empfohlen.


----------



## <BaSh> (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Weisst du denn wieviel Lüfterplätze sie intern hat? Weil wenn es wirklich intern werden soll müssen wir die Fläche voll auslasten 
Ok gerade nachgeschaut:


> Lüfter:
> 1x 140 mm (Front, 19 dB(A), 1.200 U/Min, Blue LED)
> 1x 120 mm (Rückseite, 17 dB(A), 1.200 U/Min)
> 1x 140 mm (Deckel, 19 dB(A), 1.200 U/Min)
> ...


----------



## schachi08 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Wenn das Gehäuse nicht unbedingt weiterverwendet werden muss, dann würde ich über den Kauf eines Bigtowers, wie z. B. den XIGMATEK ELYSIUM nachdenken. Da passt dann auch genügend Radiatorfläche hinein, um eine gute Temperatur bei angenehmer Lautstärke zu erreichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Sie sollte mal beim Case schauen, ob man den Dual in der Front unter bringt und wie viel man dafür basteln muss. 
Wenn das nichts wird, wird es nichts. 

PS: Neues Case ist keine Option.


----------



## schachi08 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Gut, dann könnte man in den Deckel einen 280er Slim Radiator einbauen. Zusätzlich müsste man den unteren Festplattenkäfig ausbauen und dort einen 240er Radiator reinsetzen. Druck Dir bei Aquatuning mal die entsprechenden Radiatorschablonen aus und miss genau nach. Unten passt der 240er mit zwei Lüftern garantiert aber ob oben der 280er Radi mit zwei Lüftern passt, das kann ich Dir leider nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Klappt es auch mit zwei 240ern?
Wenn die Lüfter auf 12V laufen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. August 2011)

Ach ist ja schon schön wie ihr diskutiert. 
Na wie ich mir schon dachte ist der Platz das eigentliche Problem...
Gehäuse würde ich wie bereits genannt sehr gern behalten.
Könnte ich mal ein paar Beispiele sehen wie ext. Lösungen so aussehen könnten?
Zwei Radis wären also auch keine Option?
Unten wäre theoretisch noch Platz für einen zweiten, allerdings liegt das auch das etwas größere Netzteil...


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ein Dua stehendl in der Front und einer im Deckel, anders wirst du nicht alles rein bekommen. 
Pumpe und AGB müssen ja auch noch wo hin und der Festplattenkäfig muss auch raus, da musst du auch sehen, dass du HD in die 5,25er Slots bringst.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. August 2011)

Okay ich verstehe. 
Das denke ich wäre kein Problem, da dort nur eine SSD rumliegt und meine HDD eh schon oben unter dem DVD-Laufwerk untergebracht wurde, nur reicht diese Kühlung dann auch aus?
Wie und wo würde ich den großen Radi aus der bereits genannt Einkaufsliste anbringen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen du meinst, aber der 560er und der Mora müssten beide extern irgendwo montiert, oder hingestellt werden.


----------



## schachi08 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Nur der untere Festplattenkäfig muss raus. In einer Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware wurde das schon mal so bei genau diesem Gehäuse gemacht. PC Games Hardware hat aber auch nur unten im Gehäuse den Radiator eingesetzt. Oben wurde der Ausgleichsbehälter installiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Der AGB müsste auch auf dem NT Platz haben und die Pumpe davor, wenn es sich ausgeht.

Den Mora könnte man auch an der Seitenwand befestigen, braucht aber halt ein bisschen Abstand.


----------



## schachi08 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Einmal kurz die Suchmaschine bemüht und schon taucht das folgende Foto auf:

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/567/img1955w.jpg

Das ist m. E. eine sehr schöne und gut durchdachte Lösung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Das klappt aber wegen dem BeQuiet nicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. August 2011)

schachi08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der untere Festplattenkäfig muss raus. In einer Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware wurde das schon mal so bei genau diesem Gehäuse gemacht. PC Games Hardware hat aber auch nur unten im Gehäuse den Radiator eingesetzt. Oben wurde der Ausgleichsbehälter installiert.



Nur unten im Case? Ui, damit wurde dann aber keine 580 gekühlt, oder? 
Ich hatte schon mal bei ebay und hier im Forum Wakü-Lösungen für mein Gehäuse gesehen, aber leider war da nie eine 580 verbaut. 
Ich hätte mir damals keine 580 schenken lassen sollen, sondern bei der 470 bleiben sollen dort meine ersten Waküerfahrungen sammeln sollen.... hmmm hätte hätte...

Ich werd aber noch ein wenig mit euch grübeln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Da ist oben im Deckel auch noch ein Radi.


----------



## schachi08 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ohne Kompromisse wird das aber mit einer internen Lösung vorne und hinten nichts. Wenn der Radiator auch nicht hochkant in die Front passt, würde ich mich von einer internen Lösung komplett verabschieden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Hab mir grad einen gegoogelt und das mit hochkant in der Front sieht schlecht aus, aber ich überleg noch, ob's intern geht.

Edit:
140er in der Front, 120er am Boden und auf der Rückseite vom Case, 280er unter dem Deckel, AGB in den 3.5" Schächten und Pumpe plus Shoggy auf dem NT. 

Problem: Ich weiß nicht, ob sich die Radis von der Länge und Breite her ausgehen, aber wenn alle ca. 30mm dick sind, könnte es passen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ui, das hört sich echt verrückt an. 
Also die Lösung auf dem Bild gefiel mir echt gut und hatte ich auch schonmal so gesehen, Problem bleibt halt das NT... hmmm... verkaufen.... Problem....Geschenke verkauft man nicht..... Problem wieder nicht gelöst...


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich normal bin. 

Die Black Ice GT Stealth Radis dürften die kompaktesten sein, wenn die nicht passen, geht es intern wohl nicht.
Der hier für die Front.
Der für den Deckel.
Der für Boden und Rückseite.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ähm du meinst 3-4 Radis??? 
Ich denke da verkaufe ich eher doch das NT und nehme die Variante mit den 2 Radis in Deckel und Boden! 

Schön, dass du dir solche gedanken machst, aber das wird langsam immer abgedrehter...


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Na wenn du es lieber einfach haben willst. 
Ich halte mich ja nur an deine Vorgaben (intern und NT sollte auch bleiben). 
Musst halt schauen, ob sich alles ausgeht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich normal bin.
> 
> Die Black Ice GT Stealth Radis dürften die kompaktesten sein, wenn die nicht passen, geht es intern wohl nicht.
> Der hier für die Front.
> ...


 
Anmerkung dazu:
Ich hatte meinen GTS240 die Tage mal im Testbetrieb und bei 1200 rpm und 260 W Systemverbrauch (fast alles hängt an der Wakü) kam ich auf ein DeltaT von unter 9 K. Mit schnellen Lüftern haben die Dinger also genug Leistung, aber man muss sich halt darüber im klaren sein, dass man dann Lautstärke auf mitlerem Lukü-Niveau hat (was immer noch ein Fortschritt gegenüber High-End-GPU @ Lukü ist)


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ist mir schon klar, aber da die 580 zur Zeit vom Referenzkühler gekühlt wird, müsste man den Unterschied wirklich hören. 

Meine erste Empfehlung waren ja auch jeweils ein 480er links und rechts vom Monitor.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. August 2011)

Vom Monitor ?


----------



## <BaSh> (23. August 2011)

Warum dann nicht einen schönen Weißen Mora3?
Der kann auch einen Meter weiter wegstehen, sieht gut aus und kühlt alles super runter


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Monitor ?


Das hab ich dir doch am Anfang gesagt. 
Der Mora war ja mein zweiter Vorschlag, aber wenn du unten nen 240er und oben nen 280er rein bringst, sollte es klappen. 
Nur würde ich zur Sicherheit noch nen 120er hinten ans Case schrauben, der Lüfter kann dann ja innen bleiben.


----------



## Lolm@n (23. August 2011)

nen Tipp nimm schnell drehende Lüfter und ein Aquaero 5 lt mit Wassertemp Sensor dort kannst du das ganze so einrichten das sobal die wassertemp ansteigt die Lüfter schneller drehen 

PS Moras sind nicht schön


----------



## <BaSh> (23. August 2011)

Ansichtssache. Zur Lüftersteuerung reicht auch ein Heatmaster der die selben Optionen bietet


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2011)

Bei zwei Duals und einem Singleradi müsste es ja mit den vorhandenen BeQuiet Lüftern klappen. 
Ohne den Singleradi würde ich halt schon stärkere Lüfter nehmen und das kommt wahrscheinlich teurer.


----------



## <BaSh> (23. August 2011)

Die BeQuiet Lüfter sind nicht für Radiatoren geeignet, da sie keinen geschlossenen Rahmen und so nicht mehr genug Druck ausüben um den Radiator zu durchblasen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2011)

Gibt es für die nicht so Gummiteile?
Ich dachte, ich hätte sowas schon mal gesehen.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Ja gibt Gummiteile für 
Hier mal nen bsp. für meinen MoRa Aufbau (Da kommt noch ne Blende drüber+Kabel verstecken) ;D


----------



## Vaykir (23. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

sieht ziemlich laut aus....


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2011)

Hast du nen Link zum Gummiteil?
Ich bräuchte sowas wahrscheinlich auch.

Edit:
Nö, mit nem Mora ist es sogar sehr leise, da die Lüfter ja langsamer laufen können.


----------



## <BaSh> (23. August 2011)

Genau, mehr Fläche bedeutet das du zwar mehr Lüfter hast diese aber wesentlich langsamer laufen können als mit weniger Fläche 

@Nail: Meinst du soetwas?
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/47_935


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2011)

Sag ich dir, wenn ich zu Hause bin. 
Hier ist das Inet zu langsam für Links. 

Ich hab nur irgendwann mal gelesen, dass BeQuiet ihre Lüfter auch mit so ner Gummidichtung verkaufen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*

Schaut trotzdem irgendwie nicht gut aus. 
Also ich denke ich werde diese Umbaupläne dann doch ersteinmal verschieben und neue Überlegung anstellen, wenn ich doch nochmal das Case wechsle oder wieder ein kleineres NT besitze...
Zuviele kleine Radis gefallen mir nicht und eine externe Lösung sagt mir ebenfalls nicht so zu.
Werde mich dann wohl dann erst nochmal mit dem Undervolten auseinandersetzen und ggf. später den Peter holen.
Da ich außerdem schon oft gehört habe, dass die Silent Wings von BQ weniger für Radis geeignet sind udn ich recht viele davon habe, müsste ich für eine Wakü auch komplett andere Lüfter kaufen... hmmm....

Hat mir trotzdem Spaß gemacht mir ein paar Gedanken mit euch darüber zu machen und werde auch noch weitergrübeln, aber denke das war's vorerst, danke Leute! 

Edit: da fällt mir gerade ein, gibt es nciht auch solche Kompaktlösungen für Grafikkarte wie die Corsair H70 etc. ?
Ist zwar im Wakü-bereich falsch die Frage, aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.
Wäre es das wert sowas mal auszuprobieren als Alternative zur Lukü also den Peter?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2011)

Ja, gibt es, nur so weit ich weiß nicht für ne 580.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es, nur so weit ich weiß nicht für ne 580.


Joa, es dachte auch, dass es sowas gäbe, nur finde ich es nicht mehr...
Hast du mal nen Link für ich, nur erstmal so aus Interesse?


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. August 2011)

Dann könntest du dir auch überlegen erstmal nur GPU only mit gescheiter Wakü zu kühlen, musst dann nur mal die Experten hier fragen ob ein 280er allein im Deckel für die GPU reicht.
Und wenn du dann später mal des Netzteil oder das Gehäuse wechseln solltest kannst du auch gleich noch die CPU einbinden.

Ich bin auch vor ein paar Wochen gewechselt und eins steht fest, ich Wechsel nicht mehr zu Luftkühlern.
Zudem das Wakü gebastel eh den meisten spaß macht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Joa, es dachte auch, dass es sowas gäbe, nur finde ich es nicht mehr...
> Hast du mal nen Link für ich, nur erstmal so aus Interesse?


Nur für ne 480 und mMn taugt das Teil nichts.


----------



## Uter (23. August 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü (?) (oder doch lieber wieder Lukü)*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab nur irgendwann mal gelesen, dass BeQuiet  ihre Lüfter auch mit so ner Gummidichtung verkaufen.


 Das war Noiseblocker mit den Multiframes. 



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Edit: da fällt mir gerade ein, gibt es nciht auch solche Kompaktlösungen für Grafikkarte wie die Corsair H70 etc. ?
> Ist zwar im Wakü-bereich falsch die Frage, aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.
> Wäre es das wert sowas mal auszuprobieren als Alternative zur Lukü also den Peter?


 Solche Dinger gibt es, aber sie kosten so viel wie eine richtige Wakü und haben weniger Fläche wie ein Thermalright Shaman.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Kleines Update und eine Bitte um eine erneute Diskussion.
Diese Woche wird diese Grafikkarte bei mir eintreffen 
Point of View GeForce GTX 580 TGT Beast Watercooled Edition, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (TGT-580-A1-1536-B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen wiedermal dem Wink des Zufalls zu folgen und meine erste kleine WaKü in Angriff nehmen.

Dabei habe ich mir folgendes vorgestellt:
Externe WaKü: habe mir gestern schonmal ein paar MO-RA3's angeschaut.
Ist das die sinnvollste Lösung für mich und mein Gehäuse dieses "Biest" kühl zu halten und vor allem leise(!!) ?
Ich bevorzuge eher einen leisen Betrieb als 10° oder 20° weniger unter Last... na ihr versteht sicher schon. 
Da dieses kleine Projekt nun sehr zufällig gestern Nachmittag entstand, möchte ich die Kosten vorerst möglichst niedrig halten, aber auch keinen Biligkram kaufen. Soll heißen, nur um die 580 ersteinmal in Betrieb nehmen zu können, sollen nur die wichtigsten Teile dafür gekauft werden, also Radi, Schläuche, Pumpe, AGB etc..
Die CPU kann ich doch sicher problemlos im kommenden Jahr dann noch mit einbinden?

Ich bräuchte dann also ganz dringend mal erfahrene Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung und werde mich nochmal in der Handhabung warm lesen. 

Ich danke euch schonmal!


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Ähm, wäre ein Kühler für deine vorhandene 580 nicht billiger gewesen? 
Die lebt doch noch, oder? 

Ja, du kannst die CPU später einbinden.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Du stalkst nicht aufmerksam genug Nail!!!  

Diese 580 kostete mich 330,67 € incl. Versand und wird nagelneu von MF versand.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Ähm, schau mal in den "Was freut euch"-Thread. 

Ein Kühler für eine 580 kostet aber ein bisschen weniger als 330,67€.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Oh man, denkst du ich habe mir noch keine Gedanken macht für wieviel und wo ich meine EVGA verkaufen werde? 
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen um mich! 



> Ähm, schau mal in den "Was freut euch"-Thread.


Was soll ich da sehen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Ich mach mir keine Sorgen, aber für die Kohle hättest du gleich nen schönen Teil der Wakü kaufen können. 

Willst du später eigentlich auch NB, SB und Spawas kühlen, oder kommt dann nur noch die CPU dazu?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Das weiß ich jetzt noch nicht.
Ich möchte die einfach erstmal in Betrieb nehmen. 
Ehe ich mit ner Mainboardkühlung loslege, wechsle ich wohl vorher erst noch das Board/Sockel. 
Also bitte Stück für Stück.

Lass mich doch einfach machen!
Ich habe mich nun so entschieden und die Nacht darüber geschlafen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Was soll ich da sehen?


Dass ich den Preis der Graka kenne. 


Ich lass dich ja machen. 
Überleg mal, was du besser aufhängen/aufstellen kannst, nen Mora oder zwei 480er. 
Sind auch neue Lüfter geplant, da die SilentWings nicht optimal abdichten?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Hinzukommt, dass ich evtl. auch lieber für das erste mal eine fertig geschraubte WaKü-Grafikkarte nehme.
Lass mich auf dem Gebiet erstmal warm werden. 

Natürlich recherchiere ich trotzdem weiterhin, ob es sinnvoller wäre die 580 von PoV oder meine EVGA zu verkaufen und habe mich noch nicht entgültig entschieden.
Die Entscheidung FÜR eine WaKü ist allerdings gefallen. 
Wäre mir lieb jemand würde mir beim ersten Umbau der 580 auf die Finger schauen.... ich habe einfach irgendwie mehr Respekt davor als bei ner LüKü, ka warum. 

Ich hatte erstmal nur an einen Mo-RA3 an der Außenwand des Gehäuses gedacht und z.B. mit diesen Lüftern.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ker-BlackSilent-Pro-Fan-PL1-120mm::13588.html
Alle überflüssigen Silent Wings kommen dann eben weg.
Soll schon was vernünftiges werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Kann dich ja verstehen. 

Welche Lüfter meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter meinst du jetzt?


Habs editiert!

Hey ich habe gerade diesen Thread entdeckt und derjenige hat das gleiche Case und die gleichen Vorstellungen (Mora3 und die Lüfter) wie ich. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ng/180563-wakue-als-winterbeschaeftigung.html
Wäre sein Warenkorb auch gut auf mich übertragbar und was reicht als "Basisausstattung"?


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Ob die Aquaero und der Durchflusssensor nötig sind, weiss ich jetzt nicht, aber sonst sieht das ganz gut aus, nur ohne den CPU Teil.


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Basisausstattung wäre eher das hier:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/37edacdf1c9a2ef628b55b0137f74776

Da ist halt die Frage, ob der Schlauch ne bestimmte Farben haben soll, ob dir der Durchmesser egal ist oder nicht, ob du die Anschlüsse nur stecken willst (Tüllen) oder halt verschrauben willst. 
Schlauch und Anschlüsse in dem Paket ist jetzt nur mal n Beispiel


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*



> Basisausstattung wäre eher das hier:
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/37edacdf1c9a2ef628b55b0137f74776


Ich sehe nichts in deinem Warenkorb! 

Nin, bitte kein Lampenkino oder irgendwas mit Farben.
Von stecken oder schrauben habe ich noch keine Ahnung. ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (31. Oktober 2011)

@Te Als Anfänger ist Schrauben einfacher.
@Bambus Die runden Pumpenadapter durch die eckigen von Aquacomputer erstzen. Ebenfalls fehlt eine Pumpenentkopplung ala Shoggy.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*



> @Bambus Die runden Pumpenadapter durch die eckigen von Aquacomputer erstzen. Ebenfalls fehlt eine Pumpenentkopplung ala Shoggy.


Oje, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. 

Ich hoffe ihr stellt mir eine lauffähige Einkaufsliste zusammen und dann fange ich an zu lernen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Oktober 2011)

Hans mal abgeändert, jetzt siehst du die anderen ein/auslassadapter
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/11ecb9250db4fb363c214d256c37f84b

BTW: wie sieht's mit durchflussmesser aus? Dann evtl lieber die Ultra Version der aquastream. Wieso nicht jetzt schon einen CPU Kühler (kostet nur rund 30€ mehr)


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

WTF, ich hasse dieses Warenkorb-Zeugs, das klappt nie richtig 
n Shoggy war dabei, jaha! ^^

@Kaki:
Cox hat ne schöne Liste gepostet. Da ist zwar kein Shoggy (Pumpenentkopplung) dabei, aber das is halb so schlimm, das kann man sich auch für 3€ ausm Baumarkt selber bauen.

@Coxx:


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Und welchen CPU-Kühler empfielst du?
Wie gesagt suche ich ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis und was noch für die nächste Sockelgeneration bzw. 1155 (Sandy/Ivy) geeignet ist.
Preislich schaut deine Zusammenstellung schon sehr gut aus.
Danke schonmal dafür. 

Bitte vorerst nur beim nötigsten bleiben.
Sowas wie ein Durchflussmesser kann doch noch nachträglich im nächsten Jahr eingebaut werden?


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Ich dachte du wolltest keinen CPU-Kühler? ;P

P/L technisch ist der Kryos Delrin von Aquacomputer einfach top, dazu isser imho auch noch der schönste von allen.
-> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fr Sockel 1366/1156/1155/775, G1/4 10372

Durchflussmesser, Tempfühler und haste nicht gesehen kannst du später ohne Probleme einbauen 
Dafür musst du, wie gesagt, nur kurz Wasser ablassen, das neue Element an gewünschter Stelle einbauen, wieder Wasser rein und weiter gehts


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Oktober 2011)

Sign, nur würde ich jetzt schon überlegen ob du später mal ne lüftersteuerung verwenden willst. Willst später nen Aquero dann bleib bei der standart Version der Aquastream, willst keine lüffisteuerung im Sinne vom Aquero wäre es sinnvoll auf die Ultra Version zu wechseln wegen späterem Dfm/temp Sensor Einbau.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*



> BTW: wie sieht's mit durchflussmesser aus? Dann evtl lieber die Ultra  Version der aquastream. Wieso nicht jetzt schon einen CPU Kühler (kostet  nur rund 30€ mehr)


Könnt ihr mir bitte die Unterscheide von den 3 Aquastream Pumpen erklären?

Übrigens bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren welche GTX580 ich verkaufen werde und habe mir überlegt hier beide anzubieten.
Die die übrig bleibt, wird dann verbaut und ich ahne schon, dass es die PoV sein wird. 
Was meint ihr dazu?
Ansonsten bräuchte ich noch einen Kühler für meine derzeitige EVGA.



> Sign, nur würde ich jetzt schon überlegen ob du später mal ne  lüftersteuerung verwenden willst. Willst später nen Aquero dann bleib  bei der standart Version der Aquastream, willst keine lüffisteuerung im  Sinne vom Aquero wäre es sinnvoll auf die Ultra Version zu wechseln  wegen späterem Dfm/temp Sensor Einbau.


Macht das bei diesen Lüftern überhaupt Sinn? Ich meine eine Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Aqua Computer Webshop - aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Standard Version 41059

Da siehst du die Unterschiede in Tabellenform.
Oder einfacher gesagt:
Die *Ultra *hat im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden die Möglichkeit, Temperatur und Durchflussmesser direkt anzuschließen (an der Pumpe selber) und auch noch ein paar Software-Spielereien.
Die *Advanced *ist quasi wie die Standard, hat aber einen steuerbaren Lüfterausgang (den hat die Ultra natürlich auch)

Heißt, wenn du später keine separate Lüftersteuerung haben willst, ist ne Ultra schon ne feine Sache. Willst du aber doch was ala Aquaero oder Heatkiller, ist der Aufpreis für die Ultra wie Perlen vor die Säue.

Ich würde erst mal ne Standard auqastream nehmen.
Warum?
Weil du früher oder später eh beim aquaero landest, wette ich  :>
Falls nicht kannst du immer noch auf die Ultra aufrüsten.

*€dith sagt:*
Bzgl der GraKas .. püh, das kannst du eigentlich machen, wie die lustig bist.
Der Kühler für die EVGA wäre dann zumindest so einer - http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...aFX-f-r-GTX-580-und-GTX-570--GF110--G1-4.html
Ja, ich bin Aquacomputer-Fanboy ^.^

Aber, um dochmal zu fragen:
du hast die EVGA GTX580 schon und hast jetzt nochmal eine bestellt? Oo
Wenn ja, gib die Bestellte doch einfach zurück, FAG undso.


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. Oktober 2011)

Eine lüftersteuerung macht natürlich Sinn, da du den Mora dann im Idle fast passiv betreiben kannst.

Bei den Graka's würde ich so entscheiden wie du am Ende günstiger rauskommst.

Der Unterschied bei den Pumpen ist. Die Ultra hat einen Dfm Anschluss und kann schon eine geringe Anzahl an Lüftern steuern was die normale Version nicht kann. Mit einer verstärkerplatine kannst du auch mehrere Lüfter über die Pumpe steuern.

Hier noch mal ne aktualisierung wie ich mir ein setup mit Steuerung vorstellen würde. (kommt günstiger als mit Aquero)

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/aa62b37990ea08f787740a4b30192eb8

Schlauch hab ich so gelassen, keine Ahnung welche farbe du da willst.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Wie kann ich mir das steuern der Drehzahl dann über die Pumpe vorstellen?
Mit meinem aktuellen Aufbau im Gehäuse habe ich leider keinen Platz mehr für eine Lüftersteuerung.
Ich werde demnächst mal ein aktuelles Foto reinstelen, damit wir an der Anordnung der Komponenten basteln können.


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Na, so groß is ne Lüftetrsteuerung nicht :>
Gibt den aquaero auch ohne Display, den kannst du also irgendwo ins Gehäuse hauen, wenn du willst.

Aber, um auf die Frage zurückzukommen.
Du schließt die auqastream per USB an ein MoBo an und kann dann die Einstellung per Software (Aquasuite) steuern.
So sieht das dann z.b. aus -> http://www.aqua-computer.de/images/as_xt/as_xt1.png


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Also wenn ich keine Lüftersteuerung nachrüsten möchte dann die Ultra Version und wenn doch dann die Standard Version, jutti. 
Gut danke!
Ich werde mir darüber mal Gedanken machen. 

Die 9 Lüfter schließe ich also mit Hilfe der 3 Y-Kabel dann wo an? Direkt an die Pumpe und regle dann über die Software die Drehzahl?
Sorry wegen der Fragen, aber ich kann mir den Zusammenbau noch nicht so richtig bildlich vorstellen.


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

So ungefähr, ja 
Wobei - Ultra auch nur dann, wenn du nachher noch zusätzliche Sachen wie Temperatursensor und Druchflussmesser einbauen willst und mit den Gedanken spielst, die Lüfter an deinem MoRa zu steuern, anstatt sie auf z.b. 7V zu drosseln.
In dem Fall reicht die Standard nach wie vor.

Nur, um dich noch ein wenig weiter zu verwirren


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Oje, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr stellt mir eine lauffähige Einkaufsliste zusammen und dann fange ich an zu lernen.


Andersrum wärs besser.



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hans mal abgeändert, jetzt siehst du die anderen ein/auslassadapter
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
> 
> BTW:  wie sieht's mit durchflussmesser aus? Dann evtl lieber die Ultra  Version der aquastream. Wieso nicht jetzt schon einen CPU Kühler (kostet  nur rund 30€ mehr)


So viele Winkel braucht man bei 11/8 normal nicht, ich würde nur 2 bestellen.

@ topic:
Das ganze Spielzeug würde ich erst mal weg lassen, wenn es ums Geld geht. Der Nova ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

Ja wie bereits erwähnt erstmal nur gute Basiselemente auf die man später aufbauen kann. 
Ich lese mich jetzt schon wieder fleißig in die Thematik, hoffe aber natürlich auch auf eure Unterstützung wenn dann alles da ist.


----------



## Uter (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Du musst dich aber schon vor der Bestellung richtig informiert haben, die Wahl zwischen einem Mora und Nova z.B. kann dir keiner abnehmen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dabei keine Sorge! 
Bei so einer stolzen Summe überlege ich mir das 10x bevor ich die Bestellung absende.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*



> @ topic:
> Das ganze Spielzeug würde ich erst mal weg lassen, wenn es ums Geld geht. Der Nova ist deutlich günstiger.


Was ist hier mit dem Nova gemeint?


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator 35180


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Ah okay danke Soldat0815.

Da ich mich bei mehreren Händler umschauen und anfragen möchte, könnte mir vielleicht jemand bei die Konfiguration bei Caseking behilflich sein?


> Hier noch mal ne aktualisierung wie ich mir ein setup mit Steuerung vorstellen würde. (kommt günstiger als mit Aquero)
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_ca...740a4b30192eb8


Ich finde dort ein paar Artikel nicht bzw. brauche noch mehr Alternativvorschläge von euch.


----------



## Bambusbar (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/6c41cbf59ffc1ee30ad6207e5a50f7c9

Kommt dich teurer als bei AT.
Ich hab aber auch nicht alles da gefunden, was auf die AT Liste steht, k a wieso.
Vlt. boykottiert Caseking ja Phobya 

Und wie gesagt - die aquastream Ultra und den PowerAdapter brauchst du nur, wenn du dir sicher bist, das du später keine Lüftersteuerung nachrüsten willst! (Wobei der aufpreis von Standard -> Ultra und der Adapter schon n halben auqaero sind Oo).

Sonstige Alternativen .. püh, ja, den Nova anstatt dem MoRa ^^

Bist du auch im Luxx unterwegs?
Da gibts doch jetzt die 12% Rabatt Aktion für AT (bis zum 10.), wäre n guter Zeitpunkt :>
-> *klick to sparen*

*€dith sagt:*
thaha, teuflischer Plan.
Nimm ne normale aquastream, lass den Adapter weg, bestellt bei AT  übers Luxx und mit dem Geld was du sparst kaufst du direkt noch n auqaero LT dazu (sofern du kein Wert aufn unnützes Display legst)
^_^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Gut dann jetzt bitte nochmal konkret zum Vergleich mit dem Warenkorb von AT und bitte mit Standardpumpe.
Reicht es also aus, wenn ich mich jetzt einfach im Luxx reg. und dann bekomme ich die 12% auch?

Sollte ich die Beast dann doch verkaufen, werde ich mir wohl einfach noch den Kühler von aqua computer für die EVGA nachkaufen. 
Meint ihr mein NT würde ein kurzweiliges 580er-Sli vertragen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Lass das lieber mit dem SLI, sonst brauchst du noch ein neues NT dazu.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Nur mal testen, hihi! 
Fand nen 285er-Gespann für 2 Tage auch interessant! ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Und wenn du die nicht wieder ausbauen willst?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Nee dafür bin ich zu geizig... so und nun schluss mit plaudern!
Hilf mir bitte beim Warenkorb!


----------



## wheeler (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied bei MORA und NOVA??


----------



## Bambusbar (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Der eine ist von Phobya, der andere von Watercool 
Ansonsten .. Optik :>
Leistungstechnisch tun die sich kaum was, wobei der MoRa n Stückle besser abschneidet (zumindest im LowRPM Bereich, iirc), aber natürlich auch teurer ist.

@Kaki:
hier, AT Warenkorb, mit Standard-Pumpe, aquaero, nem Nova und noch ein wenig Schnickschnack ^^
Damit kannst du dann auch alles direkt unter Wasser setzen, der CPU Kühler is zumindest mit drin, willst den nicht - einfach weglassen.
Den Temp-Sensor hab ich auch direkt mal mitreingepackt (und das andere Zubehör für den aquaero), ansonsten macht der Recht wenig Sinn imho. Hm .. man könnte auch noch direkt den DFM mitnehmen 

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8287677b4a7b29c4e76299d5b9e1ebe9


Den Rabatt im Luxx solltest du auch bekommen, wenn du dich jetzt anmeldest, zumindest den in den Teilnahmebedingungen nichts anders.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Also lediglich die Optik unterscheidet den Nova zum Mora? 
Hui, also wenn die Leistung nciht wesentlich geringer ist, nehme ich natürlich den.
Sollte ich also die 12% bekommen zahle ich knapp über 400,- €
Man das klingt gut !!! 
Wozu brauche ich denn die Passivkühlerchen?
Hast du alle Adapter und Anschlüsse durchgeplant?
Passt das also alles so?
Wie steuere ich dann diesen aquaero 5? Per Software?
Empfielst du mir auch diese "weißen" Schläuche?
Ich möchte datürlich kein "Lampenkino" aber ein bissel auf die Optik achten möchte ich schon, wenn ich mir das schon aussuchen kann. 
Wie stelle ich den Radiator eigentlich am besten auf bzw. befestige den?


----------



## Bambusbar (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Optik und 1, vlt. 2°. 
Mir ist bis jetzt noch kein Test untergekommen, bei dem der Nova eklatant schlechter abgeschnitten hat als der Mo-RA.
Aber nur für dich guck ich extra nochmal nach 

Das Passivkühlerchen (süßes Wort ^^) ist für den aquaero. 
Der Regelt die Lüft nicht per PWM (An-aus-an-aus ..) sondern mit nem regelbaren Vorwiderstand und der erzeugt u.U. mächtig Hitze, je nachdem, was du an den entsprechenden Lüfterkanal anschließt. Kühler drauf und den aquaero am besten irgendwohin, wo ein leichter Luftzug herrscht und alles ist in Butter (Wahlweise kannst du auch den Aquaero selber wasserkühlen, aber das wär bissle two much .. außer du willst  n Dutzend Lüfter an einen Kanal hängen  )

Anschlüsse sind genau dabei. Du brauchst 10, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe (je zwei für AGB, Pumpe, CPU, GPU und Radi). 14 hab ich dir mal in den Korb getan, man weiß ja nie 
Adapter  gehen auch so auf. Du kannst die 9 Noiseblocker auf dem Nova einfach zu 3 x 3 Lüftern zusammenschließen und dann auf dem aquaero 3 Kanäle belegen damit.

Und ja, per Software 
Aquasuite 2012 schimpft sich das Ganze.

*€dith sagt:*
So, grad nochmal geguckt - nichts gefunden was gegen den Nova spricht.
Der Mo-Ra hat halt den Optik-Vorteil (Blende).
Wenns nichts stimmt - steinigt mich 

Bzgl. Lampenkino.
Warum weiße Schläuche - ich hab auch welche drin und finde die eigentlich ziemlich edel. Mit den schwarzen Anschlüssen - lecker. Aber das musst du wissen. Wenn du lieber blau, rot, grün oder transparent haben willst - no Problemo ^^
Und zur Befestigung - tja, gute Frage.
Du hast in dem Thread mal was von "ans Gehäuse dran" geschrieben. Das kannst du machen, oder an die Wand.
Oder - was am einfachsten wäre - du holst die dir Standfüße hier und stellst ihn einfach neben dein Case http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p10602_Phobya-Nova-1080-Standf--e-Black-1-Paar.html (Je nachdem, kannst du die Füse auch selber basteln, k a wie handwerklich begabt du bist ^^)


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Nun nochmal zu den Schläuchen: sieht weiß wirklich "erträglich" aus?
Derzeit habe ich alles in Mattschwarz und auf weiß oder Farben steh ich nciht sonders, zumindest was Technikkrams angeht. 
Und wie "fixiert" man diesen Riesenradi nun am besten?


----------



## Bambusbar (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Siehe mein Edit 
Ich finds schick, das weiß.
du kannst natürlich auch schwarze Schläuche nehmen, wobei  mir persönlich dass das ein wenig zu ..meh .. wäre 
Durchsichtig wäre natürlich auch eine Variante.
Im Endeffekt kann dir diese Entscheidung kaum jemand abnehmen :>

Ich kann dir n Meter von meinem weißen + durchsichtigen Schläuchen als Testsample schicken die ich noch übrig habe, dann weißte, wie das wirkt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Hmm, ich denke nochmal über durchsichtige Schläuche nach. 

15 Ocken für die zwei Füßchen? 
Nee also sowas bastel ich mir dann lieber selber. 
Schaff ich schon irgendwie. 

Danke schonmal!

Edit: ääääh... im Luxx gibt's schon eine Kamikaze-Kaki.... Frechheit!


----------



## Bambusbar (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Bei durchsichtigen Schläuche musste dir auch noch Gedanken machen, was du nu in die Kühlung reinkippen willst.
Also nur dest. Wasser, oder dest. Wasser + G48 o.ä. oder n Fertiggemisch. und wenn n Gemisch, dann welche Farbe? Oo
Da soll einer nochmal sagen, ne WaKü ist ne leicht Sache 

Bevor du fragst - die Meinungen, was reicht und was nicht, bzw. was nötig ist und was nicht als Füllung gehen teilweise stark auseinander. Die einen schwören auf dieses, die anderen auf jenes. Dest. Wasser + G48 (das selbe Zeug was auch dein Auto nuckelt) ist z.b. grundsolide, preiswert und reicht imho vollkommen aus.
N Fertiggemisch sieht evtl. besser aus von der Farbe und macht den Job genauso gut wie das selbstgemischte G48-Zeug. Ist aber meist ein, zwei € teurer. 
Wobei G48 jetzt nicht unbedingt G48 sein muss, sondern es da auch die anderen Korrision/Frostschutzmittel tun, die man so in seine Karre schüttet. 
Your choice - mal wieder 

Und ja, 15 Tacken für die zwei Füße is bissle Wucher ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Äh also was Destwasser angeht... hehe das kann ich mir Kanisterweise auf Arbeit abfüllen. 
Also bitte ohne farblichen Schnickschnack erstmal und dann lieber weiße Schläuche, ja?


----------



## Bambusbar (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Oha, Wasserdealerin 
Lass ma n paar Liter rüberwachsen.
Und - was farblichen Schnickschnack angeht - es is deine Bestellung. Nur weil wir dir was in den Warenkorb tun heißt es ja nicht, dass du es auch bestellen musst 

Vlt. bist du es ja im Luxx, hast nur vergessen dass du da n Acc hast, wer weiß


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Nee das Luxx mag anscheind keine Bindestriche/ Sonderzeichen. 

Wasser gibt es bei mir in Berlin nur bei persönlicher Abholung, mit nem geeigneten Kanister unterm Arm und ein wenig Trinkgeld. 
Frisch abgefüllt von unserer Destwasseranlage by Kaki persönlich wenn du magst.


----------



## Bambusbar (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Bindestriche sind ja auch ein Werk des Teufels! 

Hm .persönliche Abholung.
Da müsste ich aber n großen Kanister mitbringen, damit sich das lohnt Oo


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Bindestriche sind ja auch ein Werk des Teufels!
> 
> Hm .persönliche Abholung.
> Da müsste ich aber n großen Kanister mitbringen, damit sich das lohnt Oo


Und das Trinkgeld fällt größer aus!  

So genug geplappert, ich möcht nicht riskieren, das hier was "entfernt" werden muss.

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Wenn du eine Bohrmaschine hast, könntest du auch den Radi mit ein paar Röhrchen an der Seitenwand befestigen. Sowas sollte es im Baumarkt geben.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Löcher in mein geliebtes Case? 
Nur über meine Leiche....
Ich stell den mit irgendwelchen Füßchen auf!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Die Löcher würdest du sowieso nicht sehen, weil da Schrauben rein kommen und das Mainboard davor wäre, aber du hättest dann ein zusammenhängendes Teil. 

Naja, wie du willst.


----------



## xxchris (13. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Hi Kaki ,

bekommst erst mal ein Abo  [x] 
bin gespannt wie Du dein Projekt weiter gestaltest.  

Gruß chris


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Hallo xxchris!

Mein WaKü-Projekt wurde vorerst wieder auf Eis gelegt, da ich die Beast erstmal verkauft haben möchte und dann wohl eher für meine EVGA GTX580 einen Kühler kaufen werde. 
Erstmal Geld sammeln und Weihnachnachten und Geburtstag abwarten, dann geht es bestimmt auch weiter.
Fixdatum: Mitte/Ende Januar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Du willst jetzt nen Luftkühler für die 580 kaufen und dann später auf Wakü umsteigen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Wieso nen Lüftkühler?
Nein, meine EVGA bleibt wie sie ist vorerst im Referenzdesign, denn die Abwärme ist derzeit mehr als willkommen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Die Abwärme ändert sich auch bei Wakü nicht


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Äh naja ich spreche von einem sehr angenehmen Gebläse um die 60-80°C.  
Denke nicht, dass das eine WaKü "schafft" !


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Doch wenn du die Herdplatte damit Kühlst Nö so warme Luft kommt da nicht raus aber den Raum heizt es genauso auf


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Interessante Gedankenläufe habt ihr! 
"Herdplatte heizen"... 

Naja, es stehen ja bald Weihnachten und Geburtstag an und ein bissel Zeugs inkl. der Beast muss ja auch noch verkauft werden. 
Ich gedulde mich ganz einfach noch ein wenig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2011)

Du könntest den Radi im Winter ja als kleinen Heizstrahler unter dem Schreibtisch verwenden. 
Einfach 3V auf die CPU und nie mehr kalte Zehen.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. November 2011)

Und eine neue CPU


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. November 2011)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Haha also verscheißern kann ich mich selbst! 
Dazu hänge ich zu sehr am Leben meiner geliebten CPU. 

Ach, wie oben bereits gesagt, ich lass mir den Winter über noch etwas die Füße mit der LuKü der EVGA föhnen und dann greife ich das Thema ab Ende Januar bestimmt nochmal auf. 

Danke trotzdem für eure hilfreichen Tipps.


----------



## xxchris (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

hi Du 
wollte mal nachfragen ob es bei Dir mit der WaKü noch weiter geht, oder ob Du das ganze vorhaben schon aufgegeben hast? (nur interesse halber )
Gruß Chris


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kaki's erste Wakü mit PoV GTX580 Beast und CM 690II*

Hallo Chris!
Ich bin bei meiner LuKü mit BQ! Silent Wing Komplettausstattung geblieben und bis heute sehr zufrieden.
Gespartes für die WaKü-Pläne wurde anderweitig eingesetzt. 
Ein CPU & GPU-Upgrade gab es Dez. 2012 auch, von daher ist die GTX 580 Beast eh Geschichte.
Das Gehäuse ist bei so einem Vorhaben sicher nicht nicht günstigeste Wahl.


----------

